# E il bacio che cerco è l'anima



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Le grandi notti d'estate 
che nulla muove oltre il chiaro 
filtro dei baci, il tuo volto 
un sogno nelle mie mani. 

Lontana come i tuoi occhi 
tu sei venuta dal mare 
dal vento che pare l'anima. 

E baci perdutamente 
sino a che l'arida bocca 
come la notte è dischiusa 
portata via dal suo soffio. 

Tu vivi allora, tu vivi 
il sogno ch'esisti è vero. 
Da quanto t'ho cercata. 

Ti stringo per dirti che i sogni 
son belli come il tuo volto, 
lontani come i tuoi occhi. 

E il bacio che cerco è l'anima.
*

Alfonso Gatto - Poesia d'Amore


----------

